# First Fishing Video



## icepounder (Apr 1, 2014)

I didn't see a video section so I thought it might go here as it's fishing.

After getting and restoring my jon boat last August I used it on some local rivers and lakes for fishing. In early fall I was actually able to get some footage catching a smallie. 
I hope this is the right spot for it and I hope you enjoy it.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxeFwn3UZF8


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2014)

Great video!

Nice camera that Contour Roam2.


----------



## icepounder (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you very much Jim. And the camera has been working out pretty well.


----------



## Y_J (Oct 16, 2014)

Just went through a bunch of videos with that camera.. I do believe I'm going to have to get one for my boat. Have to document all them hawgs, ya know..


----------



## fender66 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sweet! Nice smallie too!


----------



## KMixson (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice fish. I love fishing with an ultralight rod and 4 lb. test.


----------



## BrazosDon (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice video, very good focus, scenery on the river great. Need to see fish better. But it is more than I have done in the middle of this drought we have had in the last four years. con grats


----------



## shamoo (Oct 20, 2014)

GREAT movie, Gotta love tne SMB =D>


----------

